# RBA coil problem



## Nightwalker (26/12/15)

Mine on left. Kanger on right. How do they get that spacing? My coils and every YouTube video I've seen, coils arnt spaced. So what happens is cotton burns almost immediately and dry hits none stop or burnt taste


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/12/15)

To get a perfectly spaced coil wrap 2 pieces of wire at the same time and remove one piece afterwards. Make sense?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Nightwalker (26/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> To get a perfectly spaced coil wrap 2 pieces of wire at the same time and remove one piece afterwards. Make sense?


It does, now can I do that with a coil master?


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/12/15)

shaun patrick said:


> It does, now can I do that with a coil master?



I doubt it... don't think both wires will fit through the hole. Just go old school and wrap on a drill bit or screwdriver.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OreO (26/12/15)

shaun patrick said:


> It does, now can I do that with a coil master?


Yea u can. 

In the coil master there is a screw that catches the wire which allows you to twist around your desired post size. Unscrew it slightly till it sticks out enough to catch both wires.

Lemme know if I didn't make sense I will take pictures. Hope it helps.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## OreO (26/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I doubt it... don't think both wires will fit through the hole. Just go old school and wrap on a drill bit or screwdriver.


Rob is correct they won't go through the holes but u can hold the wires up against the body of the coil master and then start the wrap.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker (26/12/15)

Pl


OreO said:


> Rob is correct they won't go through the holes but u can hold the wires up against the body of the coil master and then start the wrap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Pls upload pics. I'm going insane


----------



## OreO (26/12/15)

@shaun patrick

I'm currently at family I will do it when I get home later today for you. Can you send a pic of ur coil master 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/15)

@shaun patrick I know some folk also wrap the wire around a screw using the screw threads as guides to make a spaced coil. Never actually tried it myself but just mentioning it in case it helps

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (26/12/15)

OreO said:


> @shaun patrick
> 
> I'm currently at family I will do it when I get home later today for you. Can you send a pic of ur coil master
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (26/12/15)

shaun patrick said:


> Pl
> 
> Pls upload pics. I'm going insane


Pic`s incomming:

So I needed to recoil and rewick my Nuppin and decided to post these pics on how I make my spaced
(ugly) coils. I am by no means an expert in coiling but this is what has worked for me. It does not have to be a coiler (Coilmaster, Kuro, etc). You can use any screwdrivers, rods, nails or anything that has the required diameter. I bought the Kuro coiler when I first got into re-buildables thinking that this would be the only way to build decent coils but now I find my self using screwdrivers, allen keys (in a pinch) etc.


All the information that is contained in this post, I’ve found over time on ECIGSSA, so thanks to the good people here. I am not going into details about which wire works and which does not as that will probably take too long. In short I’ve used Kanthal A1, twisted Kanthal and stainless steel with good results. I use the following method to make identical coils for a dual coil build. You can also use it to make a coil for a single coil build and keep the other as a spare.
Twisted 30 gauge Kanthal: You may need to straighten the wire. If its single strand Kanthal I just use a drill.



Kanthal cut in two:



Wire and Coiler:



Insert into Coiler:



Wrap the wire to your desired number of wraps. Remember to compress the wraps when finished. This will give you the even spacing:


Make sure the 2 strands do not cross over each other when wrapping i.e. both stay parallel when wrapping as you might have a problem seperating the two coils.

Flip the coil over to neaten the other side:



Neaten and trim the ends



Dual spaced coil wrap:



Twist/unscrew the one coil from the other:



Coils separated:



Identical coils for a dual coil build or keep one away for the next time:



Remember to compress the coils individually to neaten them up. This is what it look like on my Nuppin:



Thats how I build coils for my dual coil builds. For single coils I use the @zadiac method ( I call it that because the first time I saw it, it was posted by @zadiac ).

Kanthal: I dont even bother to straighten it with single coils.



Insert into coiler:



Wrap to your desired requirments: It does not have to be neatly wrapped. I do not even use the "caps" provided with the coiler set anymore.



Just showing the untidyness of the coil.



Back on the coiler. Push/compress the coil back onto its self:



Trim and straighten legs and remove the tension of the Kanthal will space the coil out:




And there you have a decent spaced singe coil without any fuss. Took me more time to take the photos than to make this coil, it`s that quick and easy. You do not need a coiler set to do this, just something with the right diameter and you`re good to go. I hope these pictures helped.

*EDIT: when using the first method (two wire) make sure the 2 strands do not cross over each other when wrapping i.e. both stay parallel when wrapping as you might have a problem seperating the two coils.
P.S. I`ve aso added it to the post for first time readers.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Ernest (26/12/15)

I just wrap it widely spaced and then compress it. Works better than wrapping it tight and then stretching it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nimatek (26/12/15)

Ernest said:


> I just wrap it widely spaced and then compress it. Works better than wrapping it tight and then stretching it.


I do it the same way. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (26/12/15)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Pic`s incomming:
> 
> So I needed to recoil and rewick my Nuppin and decided to post these pics on how I make my spaced
> (ugly) coils. I am by no means an expert in coiling but this is what has worked for me. It does not have to be a coiler (Coilmaster, Kuro, etc). You can use any screwdrivers, rods, nails or anything that has the required diameter. I bought the Kuro coiler when I first got into re-buildables thinking that this would be the only way to build decent coils but now I find my self using screwdrivers, allen keys (in a pinch) etc.
> ...


Holy sh#t. That slot and in-depth help. Thank you for your time and consideration. That is what I needed and more. That was beyond the call of duty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/15)

Awesome winner tutorial @Blu_Marlin !

Loving the idea of the twisted coils in the Nuppin - mmmm.... must be quite amazing
If you don't mind me asking, what are the specs? 28g? What resistance does it come out at?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DoubleD (26/12/15)

Come to think about it, I haven't vaped a twisted coil in a while now, I second the 'hmmm' of Hi HO 

Great post @Blu_Marlin

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (26/12/15)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Thats how I build coils for my dual coil builds. For single coils I use the @zadiac method ( I call it that because the first time I saw it, it was posted by @zadiac )..



I have a method named after me? Awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## OreO (26/12/15)

I have the exact same kit.if u look on the top of the cylinder you use to turn the coil u will see a little Phillips screw. U can unscrew it a little and make it long enough to catch the 2 wires and u can make a coil like normal.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (26/12/15)

shaun patrick said:


> Holy sh#t. That slot and in-depth help. Thank you for your time and consideration. That is what I needed and more. That was beyond the call of duty.


No problem @shaun patrick ....glad to have helped.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (26/12/15)

Silver said:


> Awesome winner tutorial @Blu_Marlin !
> 
> Loving the idea of the twisted coils in the Nuppin - mmmm.... must be quite amazing
> If you don't mind me asking, what are the specs? 28g? What resistance does it come out at?


Thanks @Silver. I find myself using twisted Kanthal alot now days. The coil is 30 guage twisted Kanthal, 8 wraps spaced coil on a 2.5mm rod. The build comes in at 0.52 ohms. I`m using Cotton Bacon V2 for wicking and the vape is awesome.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

